# GHG FB Flocked Head Mallards



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find these or if they are even available yet?

Got the fall on my mind!


----------



## Reav22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Only place I found with a working URL at this time is through Macks Prairie Wings. Macks is one of the last few retail stores to carry the Avery/GHG brand. Here's the link I found though they are temporarily unavailable..http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-AVE73198

It wouldn't hurt to give Avery/GHG a call to ask if they temporarily stopped producing the product, or if they have any in stock themselves. Their website isn't the most user friendly and I feel does not list each type of decoy as well as it should, like you would expect from a commercial store. The number to contact Avery/GHG is 1-(800) 333-5119

Best of luck!


----------



## nodakgreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Look on rogers thought I saw them recently added on there.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya I just saw that. Only 209 for a dozen with a free bag! I wonder if they will come out with ffd's


----------

